
Best way to find cofounders - - junkers
Thanks in advance - I&#x27;m looking for skilled Technical and Business cofounders.  Remote or in Orlando, FL - how should I go about it for best results -<p>Thanks!
======
junkers
Isiunsux, all,

[http://goo.gl/forms/qx7jVMfB8r](http://goo.gl/forms/qx7jVMfB8r)

Here is the intake form - if I need to change something to play well on Hacker
News, please let me know. Thanks for keeping it civil -

------
lsiunsuex
Might want to start with an email address and ask for resume's ?

Your post is pretty vague otherwise.

~~~
junkers
Thanks much, it is my first post here - and so less is more.

